# Internation Horse Riding Camp Northern Italy



## JoleneG (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi horse lovers!

The Italian equestrian centre Graitesca Riding Club (Cambiano-Turin) organizes International Horse Campweeks for horse lovers from 8 to 16 years old. A week full of exciting horse riding tours, lessons for beginners and advanced, horse riding games, challenging outdoor activities, professional horse instructors and making international friends! The Horse Camp will take place in the village of Passerano Marmorito, in the hills of the wonderful Monferrato area in Piedmont, Northern Italy. The price for one week is 380,00 Euro, all inclusive.

Would you like to ride in the hills of Northern Italy? Then contact me and I will send you the information sheet!

Jolene Groen
Graitesca Riding Club/Equiconser
[email protected]


----------

